# Dripping bucket feeders.



## alblancher (Mar 3, 2011)

I was introduced to 2 gallon plastic buckets as feed pails for the first time last weekend. The commercial beek using them drills a single 6 penny nail sized hole in the lid. He says a single 2 gallon bucket of feed should be plenty to get a nuc through the spring build up, into a full size hive and through the summmer. We asked him about the number of holes and he was pretty adamant about the single hole. The man is one of the largest commercial beekeepers in Louisiana. 

Any more then 2 gallons of feed to establish a colony is apparently over feeding, at least in this area.


----------



## guyross (Feb 18, 2011)

juzzerbee said:


> I use 1 gallon plastic buckets overturned on the top of my inner cover for my feedings. They have 6 small holes drilled in the lids but I was advised to make 20 more holes for the bees to be more efficient. The overturned buckets on the inner cover worked well in Spring and for most of my Fall feedings. Now the buckets are dripping a lot while they are on the hive and the 2:1 syrup runs out of the bucket and down the inner cover and out the front of the hive. It seems like the buckets are not keeping a vacuum for the syrup to stay inside when I place them on the inner cover. Any ideas why this might be happening? Things I thought it might be: 2:1 ration mix, too cold out(40-50's) at night, hive is pitched a bit too much. I am considering getting new lids with the standard 6 holes in it but I want the bees to access the syrup as fast as they can and I am not sure if the holes or amount of them is the answer for the sugary mess that I am finding at times on the top of my inner cover. Thanks, juzzerbee


 The dripping could be due to big temperature swings causing pressure in the buckets. I suggest you keep the offset from center to prevent the drips from covering the bees when in cluster. I have used Collins type feeders setting them directly on the top bars. I then place an empty supper over the container followed by the telescoping cover.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Did it just start doing that after you added holes? Or did you not add any new holes and they're leaking anyways?


----------



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

Good thoughts everyone. It seems that the buckets leak when they want to. It seems I may have created a bigger problem though by drilling the extra holes, but many people said that the amount doesn't matter. I am starting to believe otherwise. I had some problems with the large plastic peanut containers I used in Spring but now they seem to be working. I poked about 40 holes(the size of a bee frame nail) in the peanut lids. I replaced the buckets at this time with the peanut conatiners until I remedy by bucket problem.

The temperature change has been in my mind as well. I used a scent dripper for hunting that works in the same way. Drips as the temperature changes. Good idea for hunting, bad idea for bee feeding.

As for offsetting the bucket I will do that. It seemed like the bees directly below the bucket appeared to be darker, like they were wet. It may have been shadows casts into the hive though as well

Any idea how long the buckets should drip until the vacuum holes the syrup in? Mine usually drips for a minute and then slows OR stops.

Anyway, I think I will get new lids, and keep the holes as is(6). Any other thoughts are welcomed.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

They drip after installing until enough vacuum is created to overcome the surface tension at the holes. It makes a difference in how full you fill them as well. If you only half fill them they will leak longer. The fuller you fill the less liquid that has to leak initially. Temperature change changes the pressure and volume of the vacuum bubble and makes them overfeed when they are warming up in the morning. The smaller the hole the less sensitive to pressure changes, so in that respect more small ones better than fewer larger ones; as to being plugged by sugar crystals, the larger holes are less affected.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Will insulating the bucket or a box ontop help with the temp changes? Or does that just exacerbate the problem.


----------



## srf_onezero (Jun 26, 2011)

I bought one-gallon bucket feeders from Brushy Mountain and they seem to work well. They just had a hole about 1 1/2 or 2" diameter in the center of the lid then they siliconed what seems to be 400-600 micron screen over the hole. It drips when I turn the bucket over, but then the solution stays-put and is ad lib for the bees. 
Perhaps you can salvage your buckets by using a hole-saw and then siliconing some fine-mesh screen material??

Shawn


----------



## anderson (Feb 24, 2012)

I have some buckets that leak when they experience large temp changes. When that first happened I brought the buckets back into my shop where the temp was more constant. They have been upside down for a couple of days in the shop without leakage. They will go back on the hive when the temps are more constant.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I just build hive top feeders for mine and don't worry about it (Fat Beeman design). I know everyone says buckets/bottles are the easiest but I like my stuff bullet proof in terms of funcitonality and leakability. The hive top feeders also act as an inner cover and add an airspace up top for ventilation/insulation and come in handy for feeding back stuff as well. Also come in handy for throwing chunks of burr comb in when cleaning up frames.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I used to use 1 gallon plastic jars for feeders but when the temperature would go up and down the pressure would cause the plastic to contract and push all the feed out.Never happened with glass jars but the plastic is flexible and susceptible to temperature change.


----------



## Tom B (May 11, 2011)

I gave up on bucket feeders this year and have switched to 1 gallon ziplok bags. Easier to transport and no leaking into the hive. Bees empty them very efficiently


----------



## wcubed (Aug 24, 2008)

Nobody mentioned the forward tilt of the hive? It is true that it helps to have the hole vertical. When angled, the surface tension pattern is distorted and can cause some seepage.
Walt


----------

